# lidl



## arch684 (6 Mar 2017)

cycling gear Sunday 12 march.just a few things


----------



## jefmcg (6 Mar 2017)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=1092
And <shudder> High5 on Thursday.
http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=1088


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Mar 2017)

Quite possibly the worst set of cycling offers at Lidl in a long time. Although hopefully the fact Lidl has some cycling stuff means that Aldi might be about to have a cycling event - they usually seem to match up.

Don't mind High5 tabs as it goes, but I've just got a load from SIS when they had their last promotion on. No doubt the 'selection pack' will be full of gels though 
And those protein shakes at 99p? Home Bargains do something very similar for 69p a bottle...


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2017)

Don't 'stock up' with 'Crivit' inner tubes. I bought three (MTB width) a few years ago and when I went to use one 6 months later, on pumping it up it split very nicely along the fold. Checked the 2 others (one a 24") and they had similarly perished. They had not been in the light.
On the other hand, I bought a 'Wittkop' saddle for daughter's MTB and for £8 am satisfied with its design and standard of manufacture.


----------



## gavroche (6 Mar 2017)

There doesn't seem to be much on offer. Won't bother.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Mar 2017)

The lights are ok, and meet German standards so are a cheap way to get lights that are actually road legal.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=1092
> And <shudder> High5 on Thursday.
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=1088



High5 cheaper at Halfords and wiggle. If you think they're terrible, you can't have been forced to eat Powerbar...


----------



## KnackeredBike (7 Mar 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> On the other hand, I bought a 'Wittkop' saddle for daughter's MTB and for £8 am satisfied with its design and standard of manufacture.


Is it comfy? I'm looking something to replace my Halfords harder-than-diamond saddle for commuting.


----------



## KnackeredBike (7 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> High5 cheaper at Halfords and wiggle. If you think they're terrible, you can't have been forced to eat Powerbar...


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Is [a 'Wittkop' saddle ] comfy?


I tried it (15km) before fitting it to her bike and I'd say 'yes', but saddle/backside fit is rather individual. She has found it OK but does not ride any distance.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Mar 2017)

3 year warranty on inner tubes, I wonder if they cover punctures.


----------



## KnackeredBike (7 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> 3 year warranty on inner tubes, I wonder if they cover punctures.


If you want to cover punctures you need a puncture repair kit.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> 3 year warranty on inner tubes


Well make sure you keep the receipt. And a warranty's not much use by the side of a road or down a heathland track, is it?


----------



## jefmcg (7 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> High5 cheaper at Halfords and wiggle. If you think they're terrible, you can't have been forced to eat Powerbar...


I really put the <shudder> in there not to show that I don't like them (but I don't_, just to indicate that I don't know what they would normally cost, so I have no idea if it's a bargain.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Mar 2017)

A colleague got the lights last time around - surprisingly good. I think I might get a set for the commuter.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Mar 2017)

I found the Wittkop saddle I bought last year from Lidl very uncomfy on longer rides 50+ miles, so I gave it away, but it was worth a try at that low price.


----------



## mjr (9 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> A colleague got the lights last time around - surprisingly good. I think I might get a set for the commuter.


My commuter has dynamo lights, but I got a set for the road bike and the main drawbacks are that the mounts are proprietary (as far as I can tell) and the front light battery is non-replaceable (I suspect the light will last longer than the battery, so that's annoying built-in obsolescence). On the plus side, they've got battery indicators, the front runtime of 2.5h@40lux / 5h@20lux / 10h@10lux is OK and the rear light mounts nicely on a seat stay (adjustable angle).



GuyBoden said:


> I found the Wittkop saddle I bought last year from Lidl very uncomfy on longer rides 50+ miles, so I gave it away, but it was worth a try at that low price.


Usually there are two or three shapes/widths of saddle in these offers - typically racing, trekking and comfort, with the wider one or two being sprung or damped. Sometimes they're end-of-line major brand ones, but not this time. They'll probably suit some people and not others.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Mar 2017)

mjr said:


> that the mounts are proprietary


Every time I have bought a bike light , it's had a slightly (or vastly) different mount. I thought they were all proprietary, Is there a universal standard for bike light mounts now?

last time I bought a front light was 2011, so I may be out of touch.


----------



## mjr (9 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Every time I have bought a bike light , it's had a slightly (or vastly) different mount. I thought they were all proprietary, Is there a universal standard for bike light mounts now?


I probably should have added "and not available separately" or something! Basically, if the mount breaks (and the rear light clip is quite hard to release), the light's probably useless. I have had other bike lights from minor brands which were compatible with Cateye light clip-on mounts which are sold separately - there are at least two front designs current with names like H-51 and H-53.

Lights bolted on the fork crown, front fork, rear rack or mudguard tend to be fairly interchangeable (there's basically only the width and orientation of the fixing onto the light to worry about) but they're not common for battery lights at the moment, probably because people accept cluttering their handlebars and seat posts with lights.


----------



## marshmella (9 Mar 2017)

I usually look forward to the Lidl Spring cycling event and pick up a couple of jerseys whch do me fine, but nothing on offer this time around very disappointing.


----------



## Saluki (9 Mar 2017)

We were just talking about whether Lidl was due a bike day as Hubs needs a new waterproof jacket. Nothing like that in this event though so will wait for Aldi.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2017)

something like that - I picked some up - possibly two packs for £3.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2017)

I'm just nipping down to the local Lidl so I will take a look at what they have got. 

I bought a pack of those batteries last time they were in.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Yes, I went this morning (my bike computers take 2032s and they are normally about a fiver for two). £1.99 for six, two packs for £3, a really good deal, and they have other sizes as well.



Thanks!
I'll be popping in on my way home..


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I am hearing a rumour that Lidl are offering six CR2032 lithium button batteries for £1.99, which is an excellent deal if true.


Huh? Panasonic CR2032s are always that price in some stores - example http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/panasonic-coin-battery-6pk-292765 - while the Lidl ones looks like own-branded stuff. Why chance leaks?


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Mar 2017)

I buy 5 Maxell CR2032 batteries for £1.15 or best offer and delivered free.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322351128242&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2017)

You can get a pack of CR2032 x4, plus CR2015 x2 and CR2025 x2 - a quid, at Poundland. Never had a problem with them and they seem to last as long as similar batteries from anywhere else. 

http://www.poundland.co.uk/leisure-and-entertainment/batteries/fusionmax-lithium-cell-8-pack


----------



## gaz71 (10 Mar 2017)

Not much there but hopefully i"ll be able to pick up a few tubes of the Zero tabs.I"ll probably end up buying the lager and cider though.


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> OK, thanks, I've never seen them that cheap. But "Huh?" do you have some evidence that German-made Lidl batteries leak? Or do you just prefer a known brand name, which isn't always the safe option <cough>GalaxyNote7<cough>.


I don't remember if I've had the current Lidl brand "Tronic" leak. I'm pretty sure they used to have a different brand. Was it PowerPlus or was that one of Aldi's? I gave up after two (different packs, some time apart) went hissing.


----------



## rozzer1971 (10 Mar 2017)

Was hoping to see their maintenance stand again but not this time....


----------



## Poacher (11 Mar 2017)

rozzer1971 said:


> Was hoping to see their maintenance stand again but not this time....


According to my Lidl flyer for 16th to 22nd March, they have more cycling related offers from Sunday 26th March, including the maintenance stand at £24.99, which I think is a fiver less than I paid for mine a few years back!


----------



## rozzer1971 (11 Mar 2017)

oooo cheers for that. It might be area specific as their site doesn't mention it on upcoming offers for my store but I shall keep an eye open.


----------



## Nebulous (11 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Every time I have bought a bike light , it's had a slightly (or vastly) different mount. I thought they were all proprietary, Is there a universal standard for bike light mounts now?
> 
> last time I bought a front light was 2011, so I may be out of touch.



I seem to buy a lot of lights. Lidl lights were ok, but the mounts were crap. I gave up after one bounced along the road and got run over by a following car.


----------



## mjr (11 Mar 2017)

Nebulous said:


> I seem to buy a lot of lights. Lidl lights were ok, but the mounts were crap. I gave up after one bounced along the road and got run over by a following car.


Current ones are slightly too tight if anything. I feel more likely to break the mount catch detaching the lights.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> You can get a pack of CR2032 x4, plus CR2015 x2 and CR2025 x2 - a quid, at Poundland. Never had a problem with them and they seem to last as long as similar batteries from anywhere else.
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/leisure-and-entertainment/batteries/fusionmax-lithium-cell-8-pack


I got a pack of ten CR2032 for a quid at one of the cheapo stores, again no problems.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> OK, thanks, I've never seen them that cheap. But "Huh?" do you have some evidence that German-made Lidl batteries leak? Or do you just prefer a known brand name, which isn't always the safe option <cough>GalaxyNote7<cough>.


Yes it was a handy link but a tad alarmist to talk of leaks. I've never had ANY batteries leak unless they have been terribly mistreated/stupidly left in stuff unused for ages and ages.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2017)

gaz71 said:


> Not much there but hopefully i"ll be able to pick up a few tubes of the Zero tabs.I"ll probably end up buying the lager and cider though.


I can recommend the bottlee vintage cider, the one that's over 7 per cent, not the weaker bottled one or the one in tins.


----------



## gaz71 (12 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I can recommend the bottlee vintage cider, the one that's over 7 per cent, not the weaker bottled one or the one in tins.


I was visiting my mate in Welling so i was going to pop in there and get my stuff (along with the ciders) and the frigging shop was closed!Looks like its being done up.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2017)

gaz71 said:


> I was visiting my mate in Welling so i was going to pop in there and get my stuff (along with the ciders) and the frigging shop was closed!Looks like its being done up.



Now you mention it, the two nearest us have had work done recently, one has been extended significantly but stayed open throughout, the other was knocked down and rebuilt!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

Our Aldi was just rebuilt last year, even part of the exterior wall was redone as well. But I think that fell over on its own accord(or maybe a Chevrolet) Hired union brick masons this time.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2017)

gaz71 said:


> I was visiting my mate in Welling so i was going to pop in there and get my stuff (along with the ciders) and the frigging shop was closed!Looks like its being done up.


no fear - other Lidl's do exist. I think they are also doing a cut price Italian wine as a weekend offer - though Lidl's wine track record with me is dodgy.

Edit:

worth a punt?

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/18723.htm?action=showDetail&id=42680

just time to nip down maybe after returning from a nice ride a bit earlier than expected.

(hope it's better than their god awful Chianti)


----------



## jefmcg (12 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/18723.htm?action=showDetail&id=42680


If it's undrinkable, there is alway coq au vin or boeuf bourguignon

Edit: Oops, not if it's undrinkable, in that case throw it away. If it's drinkable but not very tasty, then cook with it.


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes it was a handy link but a tad alarmist to talk of leaks. I've never had ANY batteries leak unless they have been terribly mistreated/stupidly left in stuff unused for ages and ages.


Is there a battery leak fairy?


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> If it's undrinkable, there is alway coq au vin or boeuf bourguignon
> 
> Edit: Oops, not if it's undrinkable, in that case throw it away. If it's drinkable but not very tasty, then cook with it.


You poured it on a coq?!?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHAMjsNMQLo


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Mar 2017)

mjr said:


> Is there a battery leak fairy?


if so, it doesn't seem to favour you, though the rest of us don't seem to have problems. Maybe best that you give their condoms a wide berth.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2017)

I took a punt on one of the road/MTB gel saddles for £7.99 as I was after a slightly narrower saddle on my touring bike
Just got back from a quick 20 mile test ride on it.

Verdict?

Ouch! 
Old saddle back on again.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Mar 2017)

Saddles are so personal to comfort. You can often go out and buy a new saddle that looks comfy and ticks all the right boxes of your needs, only to find out it's uncomfortable. I've been tempted to change mine as it looks a little tatty but it's still really comfy so i will hang on to it until it's completely knackered.


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I've been tempted to change mine as it looks a little tatty but it's still really comfy so i will hang on to it until it's completely knackered.


And if it's reallly comfy, you may be best off reupholstering it when it expires!


----------



## User32269 (13 Mar 2017)

Dirk said:


> I took a punt on one of the road/MTB gel saddles for £7.99 as I was after a slightly narrower saddle on my touring bike
> Just got back from a quick 20 mile test ride on it.
> 
> Verdict?
> ...


I've just took the same punt on the same saddle! Not full of confidence now! 
Got the lights set and they seem OK.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Mar 2017)

mjr said:


> And if it's reallly comfy, you may be best off reupholstering it when it expires!


That's a good idea buddy. It's never crossed my mind before to just simply get it reupholstered. I might just do that now you've mentioned it :-)


----------



## arch684 (26 Mar 2017)

More cycling gear in lidl today 26/3/17


----------



## rozzer1971 (26 Mar 2017)

Managed to pick up the cycle stand today. Was there for opening at 11 and there was a stack but noticed 3 or 4 other early risers in the till queue so they do indeed go fast !

Got most of my extra bits & bobs now - just need the letter of collection from my C2W provider so I can pick up my new Brompton from the LBS. It's been there a week and I work just 200 metres away from the shop !


----------



## Nigel182 (26 Mar 2017)

Just back with the Last Pair of Panniers from the South Ockendon Branch......well impressed with them they'll be handy for the Shopper / Utility Bike and only a Tenner !!!!


----------



## VintageRuby (26 Mar 2017)

I went in on Fridayand they had a bike computer for 4.99 has anyone tried it? I'm looking for something just to track miles etc and I thought for 4.99 it's worth looking into


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Mar 2017)

Bought the light - avoided the one last week as it was a built in battery - this looks the same but with replaceable AAs which I prefer. Yet to try it (still light  ) on the bike but it seems passably built and was encouraged to see that it seems to fit my Smart Lunar front mounts perfectly. May try it on a night ride paired with my Hope Vision 1. The rear it came with looks pants but can't complain.

Cycling backpack - nice for the short rides on which I use such things - nice light tough material. In classy looking black.

Gloves - worth a punt as a spare pair.

All in all, well pleased.


----------



## rivers (27 Mar 2017)

Bought the chain cleaner and a pair of yellow/orange glasses for grey days when it's too dark for my sunnies. my wife bought the memory foam gel seat cover. I use my turbo as a workstand at the moment, so passed on that this time around


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Mar 2017)

Just brought the workstand this afternoon. Looking forward to trying it out later on.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> I went in on Fridayand they had a bike computer for 4.99 has anyone tried it? I'm looking for something just to track miles etc and I thought for 4.99 it's worth looking into


I have brought similarly priced bike computers in the past, and they usually do a good job of tracking basic stats. The downside is that for that price it's not likely to be wireless, so you get annoying wires from the computer to your front wheel.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2017)

A mate bought one of the bike stands today. He walked 1.2 km home with it and declared it to be '******* heavy'! ('Heavy' is probably okay for a bike stand in terms of sturdiness, but not so handy for pedestrian product transportation.)

I bought a pair of the gloves.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> A mate bought one of the bike stands today. He walked 1.2 km home with it and declared it to be '******* heavy'! ('Heavy' is probably okay for a bike stand in terms of sturdiness, but not so handy for pedestrian product transportation.)


When I bought mine, I put an old camera strap I had lying around on it, slung it over my shoulder, and rode three miles home with it - on a Brompton


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> When I bought mine, I put an old camera strap I had lying around on it, slung it over my shoulder, and rode three miles home with it - on a Brompton


He had gone to Lidl on his bike when he first spotted the stands for sale but he didn't fancy riding back one-handed in traffic with the box balanced on his shoulder so he dropped his bike off and walked back to the shop.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Mar 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I have brought similarly priced bike computers in the past, and they usually do a good job of tracking basic stats. The downside is that for that price it's not likely to be wireless, so you get annoying wires from the computer to your front wheel.


Not a great problem i ever found. Assume you also have those pesky brake cable things running from the bars to the wheel/fork.


----------



## Slick (28 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> A mate bought one of the bike stands today. He walked 1.2 km home with it and declared it to be '******* heavy'! ('Heavy' is probably okay for a bike stand in terms of sturdiness, but not so handy for pedestrian product transportation.)
> 
> I bought a pair of the gloves.


I bought one today and walked home with it slung over my shoulder as it was around the same weight as my old piece bag. 

Bait bag for the southerners.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Mar 2017)

I have a friend who is in the process of buying her first bike and recommended the panniers to her and am wondering about the lights as well. Are they worth it for a newbie as 'be seen' lights ?


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2017)

Scoosh said:


> I have a friend who is in the process of buying her first bike and recommended the panniers to her and am wondering about the lights as well. Are they worth it for a newbie as 'be seen' lights ?


Yes. The Lidl sets are arguably even worth it as "to see" lights. They make the expensive torches from major brands look very silly.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Mar 2017)

Thanks, @mjr - communicated to the potential purchaser !


----------



## oldwheels (30 Mar 2017)

I got a light on Monday. Got home on Tuesday and tried it. Flashed briefly and went out. Dead. Kaput. Trouble is it would cost me more than the light cost to take it back. Got some free batteries and a new back light so not a total loss.


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Mar 2017)

Lots of stock in my local Lidl, work stands (£25), track pumps (£7), pair of panniers (with rain covers that looked ok'ish) for ten quid. I didn't actually buy any bike stuff but did get a fair bit of wine at bargain prices.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> . I didn't actually buy any bike stuff but did get a fair bit of wine at bargain prices.



By the by, can you recommend any of their wine? I'm not fussy/a wine snob by any means but I usually find their wine damn awful, with the exception of two types of Rioja they do.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2017)

oldwheels said:


> I got a light on Monday. Got home on Tuesday and tried it. Flashed briefly and went out. Dead. Kaput. Trouble is it would cost me more than the light cost to take it back.


Why would it cost more? Can't you pedal there?


----------



## RedRider (30 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> When I bought mine, I put an old camera strap I had lying around on it, slung it over my shoulder, and rode three miles home with it - on a Brompton


I seem to remember fashioning some kind of sling from a pair of overalls to get mine back. Bloody heavy though.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2017)

Hi Blue Hills Sorry cannot cycle about 6 miles under water. This would be each way plus an extra 21 miles each way on land.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Apr 2017)

oldwheels said:


> Hi Blue Hills Sorry cannot cycle about 6 miles under water. This would be each way plus an extra 21 miles each way on land.


Under the law you've got 30 days to return it, or do you only cross the water once per season?


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Apr 2017)

oldwheels said:


> Hi Blue Hills Sorry cannot cycle about 6 miles under water. This would be each way plus an extra 21 miles each way on land.


got to ask, where are you?


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2017)

I am on Isle of Mull. I try not to go to Oban too often as mostly associated with hospitals etc. nowadays. Driving which I used to do a lot just get the hammer down as soon as possible as lots of miles to do before return.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Under the law you've got 30 days to return it, or do you only cross the water once per season?


Does it have a guarantee. If so i would expect it to be longer. I'd return it oldwheels, take the opportunity to stock up on their nice beer and vintage cider. Must get to mull again, and will remember to stock up at oban's lidl - thanks for the tip.


----------

